# Vegetarians



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

This is not so much a flame as an enquiry. :

How do vegetarians justify wearing leather shoes & eating fish?

Both of them involve the death of animals :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> This is not so much a flame as an enquiry. Â :
> 
> How do vegetarians justify wearing leather shoes & eating fish?
> 
> Both of them involve the death of animals Â :-/


Depends if they are conscienious veggies or if they just don't like taste of meat.

Agressive vegans are the worst - especially as they usally also use disposable nappies and probaly have large arses too.

PS I know I am not rational


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

most vegetarians don't eat fish - this is because they are vegetarian - doh! 

alot wear leather, but in our culture leather is a by product from macdonalds rather than the original purpose of killing the animal

plus how many of us live by our principals all of the time?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> alot wear leather, but in our culture leather is a by product from macdonalds rather than the original purpose of killing the animal


Thats just being really hypocritical though. If you wear shoes made of leather, then the animal was at least in part, killed for its skin.



> Agressive vegans are the worst - especially as they usally also use disposable nappies and probaly have large arses too.


lol...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Vegetarians are tossers in my opinion. If they simply don't like th taste of meat....fine but why the label 'vegetarian'?? I don't call up my friends and say 'just to remind you that my girlfriend is a nonsweetcornaterian' before a dinner party.

Likewise - veggies who do 'it' for moral reasons are badly educated. Meat eating is the most natural thing in the world for humans as we are omnivores and rely on meat to survive. I think I'm right in saying that the only way you can get your essential amino acids without eating meat is by getting it from soya....nice!

On a lighter note though, veggies tend to be overweight and do evil farts!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I saw a t-shirt the other day that said
" I'm a Vaginatarian"

Whats all that about?

Thats just reminded me I have a flame of my own to make................


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> " I'm a Vaginatarian"
> 
> Whats all that about?


Well I asume it means they only eat Vaginas, but as it smells and tastes like fish would that be allowed by vegggies?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Well I asume it means they only eat Vaginas, but as it smells and tastes like fish would that be allowed by vegggies?


You know, I've never understood that misconception because I've never smelt any fish that smells fresh and womanly.

You should cast your net further. Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I saw a t-shirt the other day that said
> " I'm a Vaginatarian"
> 
> Whats all that about?
> ...


Vaginatarian has nothing to do with a Vegeterian!

A Vaginatarian is a person that like "eating" Vaginas!!! [please refer to ticks for the word eating!] ;D

I am personally a Vaginatarian...but not a Vegeterian!! 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> You know, I've never understood that misconception because I've never smelt any fish that smells fresh and womanly.
> 
> You should cast your net further. Â


So very well put Lisa...pure class  ;D
PJ


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I'm a vegetarian - and I don't think I'm a tosser. I don't eat meat, fish or fowl, or any animal by-products. I don't make any claims to 'perfection' - I'm more than aware that the TT has leather seats, for starters!

Like most veggies I know, I'm more thin than fat, and rather pale and ill looking!! You're right about wind though - especially people who eat lots of pulses! ;D But have you smelt the breath of someone who's recently eaten a raw/rare steak?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I'm a vegetarian - and I don't think I'm a tosser. I don't eat meat, fish or fowl, or any animal by-products. I don't make any claims to 'perfection' - I'm more than aware that the TT has leather seats, for starters!
> 
> Like most veggies I know, I'm more thin than fat, and rather pale and ill looking!! You're right about wind though - especially people who eat lots of pulses! ;D But have you smelt the breath of someone who's recently eaten a raw/rare steak?


Mmm steak. 
[smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The ultimate test is to see if I can bget my vegan friend into my TT.....hehe....

Enjoy the heated leather seats do you?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Come to think of it, I sat and ate a steak right in front of you on Tuesday night. You trying to tell me something?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It looks like the question is:

What smell is best to avoid:

1) The fart from a vegeterian?

2) The mouth of someone who just had a steak?

Place your vote now!! I will try to avoid number 1 of course at all costs!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just to mix things up - I'm not a veggie however when I eat out etc I always eat veggie......


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> It looks like the question is:
> 
> What smell is best to avoid:
> 
> ...


You missed one out V - the aroma of a 'seasoned' vagina Â


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Lol, beat me to it ;D


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Here you go, here is another perspective on the issue:

http://www.masskilling.com/


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

No, Phil. LOL!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Do you notice how ill they always look a bit like people who jog too much!!!!!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Vegetarians are tossers in my opinion. If they simply don't like th taste of meat....fine but why the label 'vegetarian'?? I don't call up my friends and say 'just to remind you that my girlfriend is a nonsweetcornaterian' before a dinner party.
> 
> Likewise - veggies who do 'it' for moral reasons are badly educated. Meat eating is the most natural thing in the world for humans as we are omnivores and rely on meat to survive. I think I'm right in saying that the only way you can get your essential amino acids without eating meat is by getting it from soya....nice!
> 
> On a lighter note though, veggies tend to be overweight and do evil farts!


congratulations r1 - i'm a veggie and that is probably the most poorly reasoned and ignorant argument i have ever seen - i feel embarrassed for you - but not enough to spend too long typing  ... suffice it to say - each to their own


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Vegetarians don't bother me in the slightest, although I've never had to cook for vegetarians before. 
What annoys me is picky eaters. I know one guy who won't eat onions, another who won't eat mushrooms, and another who won't eat anything remotely spicy. 
Mind you, I'm picky in that I won't eat crappy british fried food (apart from deep fried cod). Those revolting "sausages" made of pig's arses, and pies and canteen chips. That sort of thing. Mind you, I do bacon and eggs in extra virgin olive oil :-/
I used to live with a bloke who chopped up spaghetti before eating it. What a dick.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and people who go abroad and then complain about the food. If you don't like it then fuck off back to england.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I continually debate veg-ism with my best mate (who is one).

I try and tempt him into eating fish, because a lot of "so called" Vegetarians seem to. Must be something along the lines of "Meat is Murder, Fish is Manslaughter" - but he is having none of it....

I also try and tempt him back to meat by politely explaining that eating all those plants, he is probably depriving a lot of cute little bunnies their own natural diet, therefore starving to death. I argue it is far kinder to kill them with a swift double-tap to the head, then feast on the carcass, than it is to starve them gradually by devouring their natural habitat. Still, he won't be swayed........

So when a vegetarian next invites you to dinner, remind them you have a special dietary requirement - MEAT... *lol*

And next time they visit you, in recollection of the time they've spent harping on about the latest tofu sausages and "how like the real fucking thing" they are, serve them an enormous bloody steak, but pretend its a tofu / beancurd thing. "Gosh, you can't tell it from the real thing, these days......" 

I'm sorry - there is a food chain, and man happens to be part of it.......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> especially people who eat lots of pulses!


I seriously had to read this 3 times, 'cos I thought the quote was

especially people who eat lots of pussies!

;D ;D ;D

My sister when went from no red meat, to no meat, to, no meat including but fish, to no meat and no fish and was finally getting to no dairy etc...

and then one Sunday morning my Dad was cooking bacon and she walked in the kitchen and said "fuck this for a game of soldiers, make me a bacon sarnie Dad!"

She was sick as a pig (lol) for a week and since then she hasn't looked back! She says that now, she can't get enough meat and the bigger the better :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I seriously had to read this 3 times, 'cos I thought the quote was
> 
> especially people who eat lots of pussies!


Yeah me too. Dirty minds think alike.



> She says that now, she can't get enough meat and the bigger the better :-/


Fancy introducing me to your sister? She sounds up for it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Fancy introducing me to your sister? She sounds up for it Â


Class. ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I seriously had to read this 3 times, 'cos I thought the quote was 'especially people who eat lots of pussies!'





> Yeah me too. Dirty minds think alike.


... and me Â : Probably true in either case though Â


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Fancy introducing me to your sister? She sounds up for it Â


Top bird, my sis! Recently single and massive tits...  :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> What annoys me is picky eaters. I know one guy who won't eat onions, another who won't eat mushrooms, and another who won't eat anything remotely spicy.
> Mind you, I'm picky in that I won't eat crappy british fried food (apart from deep fried cod). Those revolting "sausages" made of pig's arses, and pies and canteen chips. That sort of thing. Mind you, I do bacon and eggs in extra virgin olive oil Â :-/
> I used to live with a bloke who chopped up spaghetti before eating it. What a dick.


Hmm, I think I am a very fussy eater. :


I used to eat Heinz Spagetti Hoops, but would not eat Heinz Spagetti.[/*]
I dont like cheese, but will eat Pizza (although I would prefer pizza without cheese .[/*]
I dont like most vegetables .[/*]
I dont really like garlic if I can taste it.[/*]
I dont like salad.[/*]

However, I absolutely love Beef, Lamb, Pork, Chicken, Turkey, Veal & just about any other meat <although I dont like Liver >...

Mmmmmm, meat........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You can't beat a good old fashioned roast beef dinner with all the trimmings followed by a nice home made pud !


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> You can't beat a good old fashioned roast beef dinner with all the trimmings followed by a nice home made pud ! Â


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> You can't beat a good old fashioned roast beef dinner with all the trimmings followed by a nice home made pud !


one of the things that made me a veggie - after 18 years of meat and two veg i never wanted to see it again! - sorry mum! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> one of the things that made me a veggie - after 18 years of meat and two veg i never wanted to see it again! - sorry mum! Â ;D


You should try some Greek cuisine...we cook our beefs in a superior way and they taste yummy!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Top bird, my sis! Recently single and massive tits...  :


Any photos then? You should get her with you then in the meetings!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> You should try some Greek cuisine...we cook our beefs in a superior way and they taste yummy!!


You mean, we chuck it all on the barbeque.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You mean, we chuck it all on the barbeque. Â


Not all!! :

We cook beef in the pot with tomato sauce or lemon sauce!! It is very delicious.

But be warned...the beef you get from Tesco's is crap, so it never tastes nice. I only eat Scottish beef.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

> and then one Sunday morning my Dad was cooking bacon and she walked in the kitchen and said "fuck this for a game of soldiers, :-/


Feck Me ! All the women I meet I usualy have to take them to dinner a few times before any jiggery pokery... But being allowed to fuck her for a game of soldiers sounds fine to me. ;D ;D

I.M. with her number...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Never heard this expression before. "game of soldiers"?

What does it mean?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Greek Cuisine LOL does this entail greek sausage by any chance !


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

My wife was a vegetarian before we met, but I soon had her taking meat - or was that because she was pregnant?
Now her favourite dishes are kleftiko & kebab ???
Sure Lord V will have something to say about that!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> My wife was a vegetarian before we met, but I soon had her taking meat - or was that because she was pregnant?
> Now her favourite dishes are kleftiko & kebab ???
> Sure Lord V will have something to say about that!


My dear friend...you have a fine lady in your hands with great tastes!! Look after her!! Â


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

V - cheers - but 1hr & 7 mins to respond to a purely Greek ref - slowing down eh?
& yea - I know where my bread is buttered - she was 14 & now she's just turned 29!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Pure Virgin Oil


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Pure Virgin Oil


...simply the best!!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> ...simply the best!! Â


As Tina would say!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I am smelling grilled dry cured smoked bacon grilling, mushrooms frying and toast, er toasting, as we speak. Drool.

Veggies. Pah. I have teeth and digestion to process meat, and tha's what I'm about to do.

HP Sauce. mmmmmmm.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I am smelling grilled dry cured smoked bacon grilling, mushrooms frying and toast, er toasting, as we speak. Drool.


..... whilst at the same time updating 7 flame room topics in the space of 15 mins! Multi-tasker eh Â ;D



> Veggies. Â Pah. Â I have teeth and digestion to process meat, and tha's what I'm about to do. HP Sauce. mmmmmmm.


Right, stuff all this healthy cereal and bannanas stuff, where's the frying pan ....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ..... whilst at the same time updating 7 flame room topics in the space of 15 mins! Multi-tasker eh?


Well there's no point in fucking around in this life, is there?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Well there's no point in fucking around in this life, is there? Â


LOL Â  ;D  ;D

Too right


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I always wonder why vegetarians insist that their burgers and sausages taste 'just like the real thing'. If you are so against meat why do you wantt to eat something that tastes like it???

If vegetables by themselves are so f'ing wonderful why do you want to try to make them taste like meat!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup - and why do they eat Bacon and Chicken crisps (BTW I do know the actual reason)


----------

